# Miscill Hong Kong sites



## HughieD (Nov 14, 2014)

Not got enough pictures of one site to merit a full-blown report on one site but these lot make a nice little collection with a common place as a theme:

Old abandoned fisherman's house on Tai O, Lantau:


HKurbex15 by HughieDW, on Flickr



HKurbex14 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Abandoned municipal building, Tai O, Lantau:


HKurbex13 by HughieDW, on Flickr



HKurbex12 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Abandoned pharmacy, New Territories:


HKurbex10 by HughieDW, on Flickr



HKurbex11 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Abandoned flats, Tsuen Wan:


HKurbex9 by HughieDW, on Flickr



HKurbex8 by HughieDW, on Flickr



HKurbex7 by HughieDW, on Flickr



HKurbex6 by HughieDW, on Flickr



HKurbex5 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Abandoned building, Tai O pier, Lantau:


HKurbex4 by HughieDW, on Flickr



HKurbex3 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Old show, Tsuen Wan:


HKurbex2 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Decaying house, Shueng Chueng Wai, Ping Shan.


HKurbex1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Shek Lo Colonial house, near Fan Ling. There's a bit of history on this house. It was built in 1925 by Mr Tsui Yan-sou, who was also the founder of Wah Yan College. The two-storey building is a blend of Chinese and Western architectural styles. Despite its colonial-style characteristics it has a traditional Chinese pitched roof supported on wooden purlins and battens and covered by Chinese clay tiles. Other notable features include the courtyard and also the layout of the rooms, which is similar to that of traditional Chinese residences. Located in the middle of the parapet of the roof is a semi-circular brick wall engraved with the characters “Shek Lo”. It has now been left to decay which is a shame as it has some real character. Sadly only took one picture back when I visited in 2003. Revisit definitely in order here.


Shek Lo by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 14, 2014)

Fresh! Enjoyed this one! Thanks for posting!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 14, 2014)

This is a really interesting collection of sites and thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 14, 2014)

This is a really interesting collection of sites and thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 14, 2014)

Cheers both. Hoping to get out there again this Summer and get a bit of exploring done. There's quite an active Urbex scene there. Here's a couple of good websites:

http://hongwrong.com/category/hk-urbex/

https://www.facebook.com/hkurbex


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 14, 2014)

Amazing. 
Love the star cut out detail on the shutters. The scale of the blocks is almost Pripyat-esque! 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 14, 2014)

Very interesting, I would have thought anywhere in Hong Kong would be redeveloped quite fast after going out of use.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 14, 2014)

Richard Davies said:


> Very interesting, I would have thought anywhere in Hong Kong would be redeveloped quite fast after going out of use.



It's funny. Some sites do get redeveloped very quickly. However the sites in the outer islands can sit there for ages, untouched for years. It really does depend on who owns the land.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 14, 2014)

Loving the derelict block of flats
good report mate


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 15, 2014)

Always nice to see something new. Looks like there's plenty to poke around in over there.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 16, 2014)

Love the last building, that looks rather nice. Fab and interesting shots!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 16, 2014)

Sshhhh... said:


> Love the last building, that looks rather nice. Fab and interesting shots!



Cheers Sshhhh! Deffo going to revisit this place a do a proper job on it. Assuming it's still there...


----------



## Ace5150 (Dec 4, 2014)

Lots of housing estates in HK are slum-like with over-crowding. Government buy up whole estates to bulldoze then redevelop. Loved the Shek-Lo colonial house.
My huge regret living in HK was not photographing where we lived at the time, an ex-Officers barracks that REEKED of the colonial past with a manicured croquet lawn. These were sold to the HK government and we were lucky enough to live in one, literally yards from the official HK governors house. Now redeveloped into a museum I believe.


----------



## Richard Davies (Dec 5, 2014)

There was a military complex on the edge of Hong Kong in some sort of limbo as it was technically in the Peoples Republic.

It was squatted in & HK police couldn't patrol there, eventually it was pulled down in the 1990s.


----------



## Ace5150 (Dec 31, 2014)

I know Sek Kong (New Territories) was a Gurkha recruitment place, I think its that one you have mentioned. Handed back in '97.


----------

